# Overnight Parking at Buffalo-Depew Station



## AAARGH! (Apr 13, 2009)

I will be taking a round-trip from Buffalo-Depew (BUF) to NYP and back (Maple Leaf going / Empire Service back). I will be leaving my car at the station overnight.

Has anyone had any issues leaving their car at this station overnight?

Thanks.


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 15, 2009)

Has nobody parked overnight (or been to) the Buffalo-Depew station?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> Has nobody parked overnight (or been to) the Buffalo-Depew station?


Never parked there but have used the station several times. It is in a light industrial, suburban area near the airport. The parking lot is right behind the station and is fully staffed. I can't comment on whether parking is safe or not. I'll be using the station again late Friday night for a trip to Chicago and New Orleans as it provides the lest time-consumming, rail connection from Toronto to NOLA.

Gord


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Apr 15, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> I will be taking a round-trip from Buffalo-Depew (BUF) to NYP and back (Maple Leaf going / Empire Service back). I will be leaving my car at the station overnight.
> Has anyone had any issues leaving their car at this station overnight?
> 
> Thanks.



I left my vehicle there from Wednesday night last week when I went to Chicago and returned on Friday morning and had no trouble. 

I have parked there for other trips and also had no trouble.

You should be ok.


----------



## mbutte (Apr 15, 2009)

I regularly park overnight at Buffalo-Depew and have NEVER had any problems.

The station is staffed 24/7, with the last evening train (#49) leaving around midnight and the first train in the morning (#280) leaving around 4:45am.

This past Easter weekend the lots were quite full, but some spaces were always available.


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. That is a relief.

I really like my car.


----------



## Guest_rick_* (Apr 16, 2009)

I plan to leave my car at Depew in late June. We will be taking the Maple Leaf to Toronto,overnighting, then catching the Canadian to Vancouver, a Talgo train to Seattle and flying back to Buffalo. Any shuttles or public transportation from the Buffalo Airport to Depew station?


----------



## ruudkeulers (Apr 16, 2009)

Guest_rick_* said:


> I plan to leave my car at Depew in late June. We will be taking the Maple Leaf to Toronto,overnighting, then catching the Canadian to Vancouver, a Talgo train to Seattle and flying back to Buffalo. Any shuttles or public transportation from the Buffalo Airport to Depew station?


And, if I may: Any shuttles or public transportation from Buffalo City Center to Depew?


----------



## June (Apr 21, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> I will be taking a round-trip from Buffalo-Depew (BUF) to NYP and back (Maple Leaf going / Empire Service back). I will be leaving my car at the station overnight.
> Has anyone had any issues leaving their car at this station overnight?
> 
> Thanks.



There is free parking at the Buffalo/Depew Amtrak.

They have 2 unattended parking lots.

I left my car there for 16 days when I took the train out to Fort Worth.

Car was fine NO PROBLEM!

Place is well lit and station is open 24 hrs.

June B


----------



## Guest_Alice_* (Jul 4, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> I will be taking a round-trip from Buffalo-Depew (BUF) to NYP and back (Maple Leaf going / Empire Service back). I will be leaving my car at the station overnight.
> Has anyone had any issues leaving their car at this station overnight?
> 
> Thanks.




Did you end up leaving your car overnight at the station? My husband and I are considering taking the train downsouth this fall for a week and we're not sure what to do with our car.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 4, 2009)

ruudkeulers said:


> Guest_rick_* said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to leave my car at Depew in late June. We will be taking the Maple Leaf to Toronto,overnighting, then catching the Canadian to Vancouver, a Talgo train to Seattle and flying back to Buffalo. Any shuttles or public transportation from the Buffalo Airport to Depew station?
> ...


The city busses pick up right by the Exchange St. Amtrak Station and run between there and

the Depew stop!I forget the bus # but you can Google it!Are yall going to Niagara Falls while

in Buffalo?Also Lots of Famous ,Great old Buildings there and the light rail/metro isnt bad!City Hall

is a must see for the view from the top! Jim


----------



## lucy (Jul 4, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> I will be taking a round-trip from Buffalo-Depew (BUF) to NYP and back (Maple Leaf going / Empire Service back). I will be leaving my car at the station overnight.
> Has anyone had any issues leaving their car at this station overnight?
> 
> Thanks.



How much is parking per day at DEPEW Buffalo? We are planning a trip in August from Buffalo to NY? How was your experience??? TIA


----------



## AAARGH! (Jul 6, 2009)

Guest_Alice_* said:


> AAARGH said:
> 
> 
> > I will be taking a round-trip from Buffalo-Depew (BUF) to NYP and back (Maple Leaf going / Empire Service back). I will be leaving my car at the station overnight.
> ...


Yes, I did leave the car overnight and it is free. No problems whatsoever.


----------

